

What about startups in Canada? - bendauphinee

I see a lot of content and advice for startups in the USA. What I have a problem with is applying some of it to Canada. Does anyone have some good info or articles on various startup topics for Canadians? Some of the topics that I can't seem to find good clear info on are things like funding oppertunities, starting a corp, legal info, and just really anything that would differ between the USA and Canada. Does anyone have good info they can point me and my fellow Canadians to?
======
adrianscott
I'd love to support startups in Canada, the land of my birth.

But now whenever I go to Ottawa to visit an ailing family member, they look at
the contents of my hard drives and memory cards at Customs.

So that kind of governmental philosophy is maybe part of why there isn't more
going on and more info available online.

But you definitely don't need to be in the U.S. to do a tech startup. Go for
it!

Just think about locating to a less expensive country that feels less need to
pry into your memory ;).

~~~
cperciva
I don't know why Canada Customs is picking on you; but lots of countries,
including the US, perform searches of digital media.

------
Watts
This might be a good place to start:
<http://rethink.unspace.ca/2010/5/14/raising-capital>

------
hunterjrj
www.startupnorth.ca

